# Europe reviews - January 2010



## Keitht (Jan 24, 2010)

Club la Costa at Sierra Marina, Spain

Review by Bill Miller


----------



## Keitht (Jan 24, 2010)

Il Poggio, Italy

Review by Lynne & Glenn Dempsey


----------



## Keitht (Jan 24, 2010)

Hotel Napolean, Paris, France

Review by Kathy Crandall


----------

